# e38 Bluetooth module



## stlbimmer (Jan 28, 2005)

I called several BMW dealerships to purchase the bluetooth module for my 2001 740il and I am told the part has a "block" on it i.e. the part can not be sold over the counter but only as a replacement part for an existing install. Does anyone know where I can buy a bluetooth ULF module, p/n# 84216955522 or 84106969268. Also, is the Bimmernav site still the best place to buy the bluetooth retrofit kit i.e. from Martin Bishop?


----------

